# Những mẫu máy lạnh âm trần 5 hp dành công trình đang bán chạy nhất hiện nay



## haichaukinhdoanh (24/12/21)

*Máy lạnh âm trần 5 hp *với 4 hướng gió thổi mang lại sự thoải mái , vận hành êm ái, kiểu dáng, độ ồn thấp. Với thiết kế vuông kiểu dáng dễ hài hòa về thẩm mỹ giúp dễ dàng hơn trong việc thiết kế nội thất, được tích hợp công nghệ invereter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng và chi phí sử dụng cho người dùng.






»» Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu top máy lạnh âm trần 5 hp được các nhà đầu tư ưu chuận dành cho các công trình


*1. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN SAMSUNG AC120NX4SGC/EA*

Máy lạnh âm trần Samsung AC120NX4SGC/EA inverter thuộc thương hiệu hàng đầu Hàn Quốc với lịch sử gần 100 năm nổi tiếng Toàn Cầu với các sản phẩm: Điện thoại Galaxy, Tivi, Tủ lạnh, Máy giặt, Điều hòa,... . Samsung được biết là nhà sản xuất tiên phong trong lĩnh vực công nghệ nhằm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những trải nghiệm và tiện ích tốt nhất.

• Giá : 31,950,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Hàn

• Bảo hành : 1 năm

• Công suất : 42.000 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem : Máy lạnh âm trần Samsung AC120NX4SGC/EA 42000 Btu 5 HP inverter






*2. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ48GMLE7*

*Máy lạnh Âm trần ATNQ48GMLE7 *tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả lên tới 30% so với máy điều hòa thông thường, hiệu suất làm lạnh nhanh hơn, hoạt động êm ái hơn, và giúp tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.

• Giá : 35,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 1 năm

• Công suất : 46000 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem : Máy Lạnh Âm Trần LG ATNQ48GMLE7 46000 btu 5 HP 1 pha








*3. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN TOSHIBA RAV-SE1251UP-V*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE1251UP-V *với công nghệ Inverter sẽ cho máy hoạt động tối đa mà còn tiết kiệm đến 70% công suất hao phí khi hoạt động. Sử dung công nghệ kháng khuẩn tiên tiến IAQ được tích hợp, giúp bạn loại bỏ các mùi hôi khó chịu, nấm mốc, các kí sinh trùng trong không khí, bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn một cách hiệu quả nhất.

• Giá : 40,800,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 1 năm

• Công suất : 12.5 kW

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem ở : Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE1251UP-V 5 HP 12.5 kW








*4. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PANASONIC S-42PU1H5B*

*Điều hòa âm trần Panasonic S-42PU1H5B *khẳng định đẳng cấp với chất lượng tốt, kiểu dáng bền đẹp. Công nghệ điều khiển mới cho phép người dùng lựa chọn nhiều góc độ điều chỉnh hướng gió với 3 chế độ điều chỉnh hướng gió thổi, dàn nóng có lớp cách nhiệt bên trong lẫn bên ngoài để tránh đọng nước trong điều kiện thời tiết ẩm ướt.

• Giá : 33,950,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Malaysia

• Bảo hành : 1 năm

• Công suất : 42000 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem : Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-42PU1H5B 42000 Btu 5 HP








*5. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN FCFC125DVM*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC125DVM *được ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng máy tốt, ít hỏng hóc, ít phải bảo hành và thiết kế dễ thi công , lắp đặt. Ứng dụng công nghệ tiết kiệm điện inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện nang và giảm chi phí cho người dùng. Daikin còn được biết đến với dịch vụ bảo hành nhanh chóng , uy tín trên thị trường.

• Giá : 40,450,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Thái lan

• Bảo hành : 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén

• Công suất : 42700 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem :Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC125DVM 42700 Btu 5 HP inverter








*6. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY FDT125VG*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi FDT125VG *remote không dây. Là loại máy điều hòa không khí âm trần sử dụng hệ thống biến tần tiết kiệm điện Inverter và dòng Gas lạnh R410A an toàn với môi trường. Hơn nữa dòng sản phẩm này có nhiều thiết kế tân tiến đem lại sự thoải mái và tiện lợi nhất cho người dùng.

• Giá : 53,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 2 năm

• Công suất : 42700 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem :Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT125VG 5 HP 42700 Btu inverter








*7. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GREE GU125T/A-K*

*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree GU125T/A-K* với thiết kế sang trọng, dễ dàng lắp đặt bảo trì, với chế độ khử ẩm nhẹ và tự làm sạch máy mang đến bầu không khí trong lành cho không gian sống của bạn. Máy tự sao lưu lại các chế độ cài đặt trước khi bị mất điện.

• Giá : 35,450,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

• Xuất xứ : Trung Quốc

• Bảo hành : 3 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén

• Công suất : 40944 btu

⇒ Chi tiết sản phẩm xem :Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU125T/A-K 40.944 Btu 5 HP









*»» *Trên đây là top những mẫu máy lạnh âm trần 5 hp được các nhà thầu ưu tiên lựa chọn và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho các công trình của mình.
Khách hàng lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm ưng ý nhất cần tư vấn và báo giá sản phẩm chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ :

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
• Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*
Nguồn tin : Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh


----------

